# Unbelievable



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

How would you like to get the e-mail I just got, on the eve of bow opener?

_Gentlemen_
_I have received word from our landowner that the construction that I spoke of in an earlier email will indeed be starting. The project is the construction of wind turbines for electric power. As a result we will not be able to hunt this season. I will be refunding your hunting fee in the next week .Please let me know how you would like your fee refunded (cash or check) and where you would like me to send it. I am sorry for this late notice however at this point there is no other option. _

_We will be hunting next season so you can leave your blinds, feeders and trailers if you want. You will also be placed on a priority list for participation on the lease next year The rancher has indicated that the construction will take seven (7) months. For those of you who are located near where a wind turbine will be placed I strongly suggest that you move your blinds and feeders out of the area. You can store them in the camp area. Wind turbine sites are indicated by a large PVC pipe with a turbine designation written on it. _

_Please do anything necessary to secure your personal property within the next two weeks â€" at that time I will change the gate locks and there will be no access to the ranch until further notice. Also no new blinds or feeders will be allowed to be put up._

_Once again I am sorry for this unexpected and unforeseen situation and apologize for the late notice. _

_I am happy to discuss this situation with you personally. Please call with any questions._


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

What a bummer. The almighty dollar always prevails.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

With a 7-month construction timeframe, you'd think the owner would postpone the start of construction for 3 months.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang dude...


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dang, MF8! That's a hard one. Seems like this issue would be a long time coming and to find out at the beginning of bow season would be hard to swallow. Sorry you're loosing the season.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats all bad.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Man, that is the pits. hope things work out better for you!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lost lease on Kenedy ranch to obamas movement .....green energy... Such a joke


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hate to hear that. Here is something else to consider. I have a friend that hunts out of Hebbronville. They came in last year and did the same thing to a couple ranchers land down there. My friend tells me that since the turbines went up, all the wildlife has left. They don't see any deer or quail anymore. There are very few birds around and most everything has left the area. And this is a year after the turbines went up. Just passin this on.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Hate to hear that. Here is something else to consider. I have a friend that hunts out of Hebbronville. They came in last year and did the same thing to a couple ranchers land down there. My friend tells me that since the turbines went up, all the wildlife has left. They don't see any deer or quail anymore. There are very few birds around and most everything has left the area. And this is a year after the turbines went up. Just passin this on.


I was wondering this exact thing...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

warcat said:


> With a 7-month construction timeframe, you'd think the owner would postpone the start of construction for 3 months.


 This is the question I keep asking myself. It's as if ZERO consideration was given to the fact guys have gotten feeders filled, spots worked on, money already spent that cannot be recovered, etc...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Hate to hear that. Here is something else to consider. I have a friend that hunts out of Hebbronville. They came in last year and did the same thing to a couple ranchers land down there. My friend tells me that since the turbines went up, all the wildlife has left. They don't see any deer or quail anymore. There are very few birds around and most everything has left the area. And this is a year after the turbines went up. Just passin this on.


The layout of this place is long and narrow. Allegedly, these are only going up in East / SE end of the property. Traffic impact would be less than 25% of the ranch if what they explained is accurate. I've asked about bow hunting only in the Western 1/2 of the property but I suspect it's just going to be locked down altogether. Really sucks cuz this was my first year back on after a 3 year hiatus. I cannot define the level of pizzed that I am right now about the whole deal.


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*I feel your pain*

I think the majority of landowners (not all) think there is an endless supply of hunters wanting to lease and know they can fill spots in no time. I can understand the landowners point, he's trying to maximize his revenue and due to safety, his contract with the wind company probably says he cab't have hunting while their workers are there. But if he were a stand-up guy he'd give you guys a break on next years cost for $ you've sunk into this year already.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

My friend also told me that the turbines are noisy, they vibrate the ground and they produce a magnetic field around them. He gets paid to survey the ranches by chopper to do the deer count. He said they haven't seen enough deer this summer to warrant the cost of doing the surveys. Just passin this on.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> My friend also told me that the turbines are noisy, they vibrate the ground and they produce a magnetic field around them. He gets paid to survey the ranches by chopper to do the deer count. He said they haven't seen enough deer this summer to warrant the cost of doing the surveys. Just passin this on.


Well, they'll be 2+ miles from the nearest spot I have set up so maybe I'll be surrounded by deer next year. 

Optimism is all I have right now.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope you are right and have good luck. Keep us posted on how the season goes next year. Curious to know how they affect an area, other than my buddies place.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> This is the question I keep asking myself. It's as if ZERO consideration was given to the fact guys have gotten feeders filled, spots worked on, money already spent that cannot be recovered, etc...


Why would they? From what I've seen it's a rare land owner that actually cares about his hunters, most of them see you as a paycheck and just a business decision. In the end that's what it is and the all mighty dollar wins out most of the time. They know nobody will sue for breach of contract, etc.. because it's just not worth it. They also know that there'll be plenty of hunters waiting in line to lease the place in 2 years.

edit: Sorry to hear about it though, really stinks to read stuff like this.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

warcat said:


> With a 7-month construction timeframe, you'd think the owner would postpone the start of construction for 3 months.


3 months from now would be 2016. I'll bet that as subsidized as wind power is, there's a tax incentive to start in 2015.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

goatchze said:


> 3 months from now would be 2016. I'll bet that as subsidized as wind power is, there's a tax incentive to start in 2015.


Well that and the fact that projects like this don't really care about a couple guys chasing animals. It may have not even been an option for the land owner, surely he's already signed all the contracts long ago.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That stinks. It brought back to mind the day our landowner came into camp and told us he had sold the place. I wanted to cry, and almost did. Had hunted with him for 27 years. Bought by Ross Perot Jr. son in law. Haven't fired a shot since. I feel for you.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like they owe you at least an opening weekend bow hunt for your troubles.


----------



## CoreyGill (Mar 12, 2013)

Main Frame 8 said:


> How would you like to get the e-mail I just got, on the eve of bow opener?
> 
> _Gentlemen_
> _I have received word from our landowner that the construction that I spoke of in an earlier email will indeed be starting. The project is the construction of wind turbines for electric power. As a result we will not be able to hunt this season. I will be refunding your hunting fee in the next week .Please let me know how you would like your fee refunded (cash or check) and where you would like me to send it. I am sorry for this late notice however at this point there is no other option. _
> ...


"No sir...I haven't checked my email in a few days. Why do you ask?"

Show up for opening season tomorrow morning with bow in hand. If they want to run you off they should at least call! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man that sucks! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

friggen windmills.... a total government subsidized disaster. Unless you're GE, or a landowner getting that huge taxpayer funded lease payment...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Well hell. I hate to hear that.


----------



## jonate98 (Sep 22, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> Lost lease on Kenedy ranch to obamas movement .....green energy... Such a joke


We did as well, freakin joke, that place was gods country!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wish Texas had spotted owls! Oh ya,there is an endless line of hunters waiting on a lease.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

That stinks!


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

The landowner doesn't have any say in the construction timing. The wind energy company builds it all at once, on multiple land owner's property, so they are not going to delay construction to accommodate hunters.

Yeah, it sucks for this year but I think you will be fine in the long run.

I work around wind turbines quit a bit, in another industry, and I haven't noticed wildlife abandoning these areas. I think a lot of that talk is just speculation.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

simple...
buy 'em out...
sux, but that's the way it is...
same w/Eagle Ford... lotsa lessee's got handed walking papers...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

warcat said:


> With a 7-month construction timeframe, you'd think the owner would postpone the start of construction for 3 months.


A landowner postponing a check ... ? HA ... !

1 turbine @ +/- $9K a month forever ... noway Jose. Guaranteed that contract had money up front ...


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

To the OP - what area of the state is your lease?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

DEXTER said:


> To the OP - what area of the state is your lease?


 Erath county, just North of Stephenville, TX


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> My friend also told me that the turbines are noisy, they vibrate the ground and they produce a magnetic field around them. He gets paid to survey the ranches by chopper to do the deer count. He said they haven't seen enough deer this summer to warrant the cost of doing the surveys. Just passin this on.


I'm not a fan of wind turbines, but I am in the business of wildlife habitat restoration so I certainly keep up with anything that might hurt wildlife.

I can tell you that wind turbines don't vibrate the ground nor are they noisy. I've seen no issues with wildlife avoiding operating wind turbines, certainly not deer, turkeys, quail, nilgai, etc. My observations span from the Kenedy Ranch to Washington State.

So far, the one exception is geese. They don't like going into a field with turbines. This may change over time.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Have a question on this closure thing. At this time, have no other place to go and feeders had already been filled. Would you just turn them off and hope weevils don't infest everything with the long layoff or just let them run out? Best case sounds like 7 months before we'll have access.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Have a question on this closure thing. At this time, have no other place to go and feeders had already been filled. Would you just turn them off and hope weevils don't infest everything with the long layoff or just let them run out? Best case sounds like 7 months before we'll have access.


Just let them run out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well AQ you are entitled to your opinion. You can discus noise, vibration and the loss of wildlife with my friend. He does know a thing or two about what he speaks. I'm just passin on what he told me.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Hopefully the deer will still be there next year. I had no idea they were putting turbines up in Erath county. That's my old stomping grounds.


----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

*Hate to hear that*

I feel for you MF8... That is about the worst possible news to get (without someone getting hurt), with the worst timing! And we were worried about our lease getting timber cut this year in August, and us with a weekend to move all of our stuff...

In the defense of the landowner... a) Projects like this usually start when the crew doing the work is available, and b) while hunting leases do generate income for landowners, there are other means of maximizing return on investment, and Wind is one of them...

All of that said, if it was me, I'd certainly take heed of Daddyeaux's comments, and at least, look around a little. You might find yourself on a better place.

Best of luck!


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Lots of windmills going up in that part of the country & north of there. Lots of wind farms have been put up around the Jacksboro / Graham area.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, some potentially good news. Got a call today that they're gonna try and make something work as no definitive start date has been set for construction. It seems as though a small select group (less than 1/2 the normal amount of hunters) will be allowed to participate and I made the list. As I understand, this will hold up, provided the people there don't screw it up by going into restricted areas or some other unforeseeable issue (hence his decision to only allow those he's comfortable with that he knows he won't have to worry about). If something happens that disrupts our ability to hunt, we'll get a full refund or credit towards next year, whichever we choose. 

If nothing else, it feels good for now to know I'm in the circle of trust with the lease manager. Pulled me out of a really bad mood for now anyway.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The situation might have a silver lining for you after all with less hunters to compete with. 
Courtesy and respect given will usually be returned.
Hope you have a great season!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

MF8, good to hear that news. Keep us posted on this situation. If they do proceed with the turbines, let us know how it affects your lease. Of course the actual construction at first is going to have an impact. I am interested in the long term affect they have.
Good luck this season.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I hunted on a place last season down south that had these big windmills up. Not sure exactly when they were erected, but it didn't affect the wildlife at all. Still plenty of deer around. They are pretty noisy though.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Well, some potentially good news. Got a call today that they're gonna try and make something work as no definitive start date has been set for construction. It seems as though a small select group (less than 1/2 the normal amount of hunters) will be allowed to participate and I made the list. As I understand, this will hold up, provided the people there don't screw it up by going into restricted areas or some other unforeseeable issue (hence his decision to only allow those he's comfortable with that he knows he won't have to worry about). If something happens that disrupts our ability to hunt, we'll get a full refund or credit towards next year, whichever we choose.
> 
> If nothing else, it feels good for now to know I'm in the circle of trust with the lease manager. Pulled me out of a really bad mood for now anyway.


I would just like to say...nice avatar.


----------



## BuckBuilder1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to agree with Flappn..... I was going to say you are welcome to come hunt my place if you bring your Avatar..... but it looks like you worked things out.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

He does have one of the nicest avatars on 2cool and mine's pretty nice. Just sayin


----------

